# Kaufberatung Monitor!!! IPS vs TN? 1920x1080 vs 2560x1440?



## Deawon-Song (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe seit gestern einen neuen Pc und benötige jetzt noch einen passenden Monitor.
Von der größe, dachte ich an einen 24 bzw 27 zoll.

Jetzt ist die Frage reicht bei einem 27 zoll Monitor die Pixeldichte von 1920x1080 noch aus, oder wäre es sinnvoller einen 2560x1440 anzuschaffen?

Beim Panel bin ich mir auch sehr unschlüssig,
weil mein Profil sieht in etwas so aus:

Gaming 50% - btf4 usw - was ja eher für einen TN spricht (schnellere Reaktionszeit, 144 HZ)
Bildbearbeitung 50% - Lightroom 5, Photoshop - was ja eher für IPS spricht (besseres Kontrastverhältnis - Farben)

Preislich dachte ich so an 250-350€ wobei ich mich da nicht festsetzen möchte, da mir klar ist das man bei einen 2560x1440 tiefer in die Tasche greifen muss.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## SiQ (9. Dezember 2013)

Du musst halt wissen was dir wichtiger ist: Farbtreue für Bildbearbeitung oder die von dir genannten Vorteile für FPS. Willst du beides musst du sagen wo du eher Abstriche machen würdest, ansonsten können wir nur in den Himmel raten, gerade bei einem großzügigen Budget (>350€, je nach Bildschirm).

Habe seit dem Wochenende einen BenQ 2411t und will die 144Hz nicht mehr missen, mein IPS dient dann zum Filme schauen/ Videobearbeitung als Zweitmonitor.


----------



## McRoll (9. Dezember 2013)

Naja, zunächst einmal die Stickys hier im Forum durchlesen- da gibts einen sehr schönen Thread über Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Panelarten und einen Thread mit Empfehlungen für die jeweiligen Klassen.

Ansonsten tät ich behaupten dass du ein Problem hast 50% Zocken und 50% Bildbearbeitung schneiden sich gegenseitig ins Fleisch weil du sowohl Geschwindigkeit als auch gute Bildqualität brauchst. 250-350 Taler sind auch schon recht knapp angesetzt, ich glaub nicht dass du in dieser Preisklasse was wirklich gutes für beide Anwendungsgebiete findest.

Der Eizo Foris wird hier gern empfohlen, ist zwar nur 23 Zoll aber ansonsten wohl sehr gut...


----------



## Deawon-Song (9. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Wie gesagt preislich möchte ich mich noch gar nicht festlegen, jedoch möchte ich nicht mehr als 600-700 € ausgeben.

Und was denkt ihr über die Auflösung? 1920x1080 oder 2560x1440?
Ist ein 2560x1440 nicht zukunftssicherer?

Gibt es keine Alternative einen Allrounder sozusagen?
Was haltet ihr z.B von diesem? Und was ist PLS für ein Paneltyp?

27" (68,58cm) Asus PB Serie PB278Q schwarz 2560x1440 1xHDMI


----------



## ColorMe (9. Dezember 2013)

Was nutzt du zur Zeit für einen Monitor und wie zufrieden bist du mit ihm bzw. warum einen neuen?
Hast du schonmal 120 oder 144Hz gesehen bzw. weist du überhaupt ob du dies benötigst?
Wie weit geht dein Grafikbereich? Fummelst du nur an paar Bildern für private Zwecke die du vielleicht mal bei DM etc. ausdruckst oder schon Richtung Druck, öffentliche Arbeiten etc.?

Zum Daddeln und Bildbearbeitung wäre jetzt der neue Eizo FG2421 nicht so schlecht.
Thema FullHD oder doch höher liegt einfach an dir. Klar ist mehr Arbeitsfläche immer Besser nur bei Games kommst du schnell in der nativen Auflösung an die Grenzen der Hardware. Wenn du natürlich nach der Zukunftssicherheit fragst, würde ich sagen, ist 4K Gaming die nächste große Hürde im PC Bereich. Dies wird allerdings noch ziemlich dauern, da diese Auflösung extrem hardwarehungrig ist und zudem die aktuellen Konsolen schon an den 1080p zu beißen haben. Für Grafikanwendungen und zum Arbeiten hingegen hat eine hohe AUflösung fast nur Vorteile. So hast du einfach mehr Platz zum Arbeiten.

Zu PLS etc. steht hier alles was du wissen solltest.


----------



## McRoll (9. Dezember 2013)

Naja was heißt zukunftssicherer... es sieht natürlich besser aus und beim Arbeiten hats vorteile, weil einfach mehr auf den Bildschirm passt, aber es kostet halt ordentlich Power. Wenn du nicht vorhast viel Kohle in die Graka zu investieren wirds knapp, da heißt es entweder Details reduzieren oder weniger FPS hinnehmen. Bin mal gespannt obs einen Grafiksprung am PC geben wird hinsichtlich der neuen Konsolengeneration- ich denke schon.

Ansonsten ist es echt schwer jemanden einen Bildschirm zu empfehlen, weil jeder andere Präferenzen hat. Wenn für dich 60 Hz beim zocken in Ordnung gehen, wirst einiges an Auswahl haben, da gibts dann auch spieletaugliche IPS. Bei mir zum Beispiel wars so dass ich einen möglichst schnellen Monitor wollte und deswegen Abstriche in Bildqualität hingenommen habe. Für mich kam nur 120 Hz in Frage und da wirds halt schwierig wenn du einen 27 Zöller willst und noch gute Bildqualität und dazu noch schlierenfrei... es gibt leider nicht den perfekten Monitor


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

> Ist ein 2560x1440 nicht zukunftssicherer?


Sagen wir es mal so: 2560x1440p ist die akzeptierte Zwischenstufe von FullHD und 4K2K. Wie lange sich die Auflösung noch halten kann steht in den Sternen. Fakt ist das die 4K2K Geräte auf dem Vormarsch sind, und in bezahlbare Bereiche vorstoßen. Die Grafikleistung welche dafür benötigt wird ist im Moment noch der Flaschenhals. Hier "stagniert" es etwas. Aber ich denke mal das sich AMD und Nvidia dem neuen Markt sicherlich anpassen werden. Dennoch wird diese Auflösung auch in ferner Zukunft weiterhin unterstützt werden. 



> Gibt es keine Alternative einen Allrounder sozusagen?


Gibt es. In Form des LG: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D

Nun kommt halt wieder das alte Duell: 60Hz vs. 144Hz 

Hier kommt es auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. 

Willst du 144Hz, dann: Asus VG278HE, Asus VG248QE, BenQ XL2420T, BenQ XL2411T
Reichen dir 60Hz, dann: LG 27EA83D, LG IPS277L, LG IPS235P, LG IPS237L, Eizo Foris FS2333, Dell P2414H, Asus VN279QLB


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja ich bin in der selben Zwickmühle

Ich hab zur Zeit den Samsung BX2450 und teilweise ist mir das Bild einfach zu Dunkel trotz diverser einstellungen (bereich YCbCr444) beim Treiber. Bei RGB ist mir das Bild zu Blass und Schlierig. bin Generell nicht 100% zufrieden mit dem Monitor.
Ich Schwanke noch Zwischen IPS und 120Hz (Obwohl noch nie gesehen)   und die entscheidung ist echt Wahnsinnig Schwer. Eines Weiss ich, Maximal 24 Zoll sollten es sein und keineswegs kleiner als 23 Zoll (SItze immerhin nur eine Armlänge entfernt und beim Zokken will ich den kopf nicht bewegen ^^)
Bei mir sind es auch 50% Zokken und 50% Bildbearbeitung (Bin da sehr Farbpingelig) und zu Bunte Bon Bon Farben Mag ich auch nicht.

Im Heimkinobereich bin ich eher der Plasma-Fan hinsichtlich der Neutralen Warmen Farben.


Zum Thema Farben......Jeder Hersteller gibt bei TN Panels ja 16,7 Mio Darstellbare Farben an.....inwiefern ist es richtig? denn gelesen habe ich das ein TN Panel nur Max 260k Farben Darstellen kann und nur ein IPS-Panel effektiv 16,7 Mio Farben darstellt. Wird da irgendwie Seitens der hersteller Geschummelt um den Kunden zu Suggerieren das es das hat?


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

> Zum Thema Farben......Jeder Hersteller gibt bei TN Panels ja 16,7 Mio  Darstellbare Farben an.....inwiefern ist es richtig? denn gelesen habe  ich das ein TN Panel nur Max 260k Farben Darstellen kann und nur ein  IPS-Panel effektiv 16,7 Mio Farben darstellt. Wird da irgendwie Seitens  der hersteller Geschummelt um den Kunden zu Suggerieren das es das hat?


Das Thema Farben ist relativ komplex. Mal sehen ob ich es ansatzweise zusammen bekomme! Superwip wo bist du?  

Im Grunde ist es so: Durch das mischen der Grundfarben (Rot, Grün, Blau -> RGB-Farbraum) lassen sich die anderen Farben darstellen. 
Die 16,7 Millionen Farben kommen durch 24 Bit Farbtiefe zustande. Das bedeutet 8 Bit je Grundfarbe. Die Farbtiefe ist quasi die Anzahl der Farben die zur Darstellung des Bildes verwendet werden. Jede Farbe ist daher eine Mischung aus den drei Grundfarben. Und genau als solche ist sie auch "hinterlegt". Angegeben wird diese Farbtiefe in Bit oder eben mit der Zahl der möglichen Farbabstufungen. In deinem Fall also 16,7 Millionen.

Wenn du also einen Monitortest betrachtest, und dort wird von Farbraumabdeckung gesprochen, dann solltest du hier darauf achten, das möglichst 100% davon abgedeckt werden. Schön zu sehen an diesem Beispiel: PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron 27EA83-D Teil 8
Der LG ist ein Monitor mit AH-IPS Panel. Durch dieses Panel sind genauere Farbabstufungen möglich.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.


----------



## Deawon-Song (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ColorME,

ich hatte bißher einen LG w2361 Monitor, der aber defekt ist.
War damit eigentlich zufrieden, da mein PC auch nicht so besonders gut war.
Habe nur Spiele wie Counterstrike Source, Left for Dead2, Mafia 2 usw gespielt.
Von daher muss ich sagen habe ich keine Ahnung von Hz zahlen oder Reaktionzeiten.

Jetzt habe ich seit gestern einen neuen PC und habe auch höhre Anforderungen was das Spielen angeht.
Das heißt ich möchte schon gerne neue Spiele auf hohen Einstellungen genießen.

Zur Fotografie: Ich bin jetzt seit 2 Jahren leidenschaftlicher Hobbyfotograf (Spiegelreflexkamera) und möchte mich eben Stück für Stück mehr in die Foto-Entwicklung hinein arbeiten in Form von Lightroom 5. Bisher hab ich noch keine Fotodrucks machen lassen, von daher hab ich auch keine Erfahrung wie die Farben hinter auf dem Papier aussehen. Zukünftig möchte ich schon Bilder drucken lassen und Fotobücher erstellen, jedoch auch alles nur im privaten Rahmen.

Von der Arbeitsfläche wäre dann ein 2560x1440 besimmt interessant bei der Photobearbeitung. (Panoramas/HDR usw)..
Würde mein PC das Gaming bei dieser Auflösung mit hohen Einstellungen schon in die Knie zwingen?

Hier mal mein System:
Intel Core i7 4770k
Gigabyte z87x-ud3h
Corsair Vengeance LP - DDR3 - 8 GB
Gigabyte gtx 770 2 GB
Samsung 840 Evo 120 GB
Seagate Desktop 2000 GB
Be quit straight power e9 580W


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2013)

> Würde mein PC das Gaming bei dieser Auflösung mit hohen Einstellungen schon in die Knie zwingen?


Das kommt immer auf die Spiele an. Im Internet gibt es eigentlich zu fast jedem Spiel Benchmarks mit 2560x1440p.
Bei Battlefield 4 kann es @ Ultra unter Umständen je nach Situation eng werden. -> Results: Battlefield 4 - Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti Review: GK110, Fully Unlocked



> Von der Arbeitsfläche wäre dann ein 2560x1440 besimmt interessant bei der Photobearbeitung. (Panoramas/HDR usw)..


Definitiv! Noch wichtiger ist aber die Farbraumabdeckung. Und die ist bei einem IPS-Monitor nun mal um Längen besser als bei einem Gerät mit TN-Panel.


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es denn Gute 27 Zoll IPS Geräte die nicht gleich 500€ aufwärts kosten? muss nicht unbedingt 2560x1440p sein, Full HD reicht auch aus.

In der Region 23 Zoll fällt mir nur Spontan der EIZO Foris FS2333 ein.

Gamertauglich sollte so ein Bildschirm auch sein


----------



## Painkiller (10. Dezember 2013)

> Gibt es denn Gute 27 Zoll IPS Geräte die nicht gleich 500€  aufwärts kosten? muss nicht unbedingt 2560x1440p sein, Full HD reicht  auch aus.


LG IPS277L, Asus VN279QLB



> In der Region 23 Zoll fällt mir nur Spontan der EIZO Foris FS2333 ein.


LG IPS235P, LG IPS237L, Dell P2414H, Dell U2312HM, Dell U2412M, Asus PB248Q


----------



## ColorMe (10. Dezember 2013)

@Deawon-Song
Dann würde ich dir zum IPS statt TN raten (obwohl du hast ein Competitive Spiel ala CSS gespielt merkst den unterschied von Hz und Reaktionszeit nicht?).
Für mich hört sich das ganze so an, als hättest du noch nie 120Hz etc. gesehen bzw. jemals einen Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Monitoren bemerkt (Reaktionszeit, Hz, Imputlag etc.). Da wird die ein IPS-Panel wohl mehr freude bereiten. Zur not kannst du ja auch über ein Dualmonitorsetup nachdenken. So könntest du die Werkzeuge deiner Programme auch auf den TN-Panel visualisieren und hast die Fläche des IPS zum reinen bearbeiten. Wenn du Zocken willst spielst du eben auf dem TN (falls du diese Reaktionszeit etc. bräuchtest) und lässt den anderen einfach bei Seite. Dies ist natürlich wie immer auch eine Frage des Budgets. So kosten 120Hz+Monitore ab ca. 300€. Nur gesagt sei dir schonmal mit deinen "250-350€" wirst du wohl kaum ein IPS Monitor mit 2560x1440 Auflösung bekommen (zumindest nicht in den nächsten Tagen).

Die hohe Auflösung wird zum Spielen schon das ein oder andere Mal der Flaschenhals für deine Grafikkarte. Trotzdem hättest du die Möglichkeit auf einem 27° die Auflösung zu senken (zB. auf Full HD) und mit einer 1:1 Ausgabe (Schwedenrand) zu spielen. Hier musst du einfach mal herumprobieren was dir wichtiger ist. Zur Not kann man ja häufig etliche Einstellungen in den Games treffen, welche den Hardwarehunger senken.


----------



## Deawon-Song (10. Dezember 2013)

Ok, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.
Ich kann ja bei einem 2560x1440 Monitor beispielsweise bei spielen auch auf 1920x1080 zurückgreifen oder?


@colorme
wegen den HZ und Reaktionszeiten:
Nein habe noch keine Unterschiede gesehen. Hatte auch noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten.
Und bei css wäre es mir warscheinlich eh nicht aufgefallen, da ich zu dieser zeit noch über wlan verbunden war
und immer einen schlechten Ping hatte und dementsprechend lags^^
Ein Dualmonitorsetup wäre natürlich eine gute Lösung, wäre das Budgets da  !!

Ich denke ich werde zum IPS Monitor mit 2560x1440 zurückgreifen.
Welchen würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen. 400-700 € ?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Dezember 2013)

> Ich denke ich werde zum IPS Monitor mit 2560x1440 zurückgreifen.
> Welchen würdet ihr mir jetzt empfehlen. 400-700 € ?


Immer noch den LG: LG Electronics Flatron 27EA83-D, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Deawon-Song (11. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank, für eure Hilfe !!! Tolles Forum 
lg Deawon


----------



## Pudwerx (11. Dezember 2013)

Deawon-Song schrieb:


> Hallo ColorME,
> 
> ich hatte bißher einen LG w2361 Monitor, der aber defekt ist.
> War damit eigentlich zufrieden, da mein PC auch nicht so besonders gut war.
> ...


Aber nicht mit einem TN-Panel! 



> Würde mein PC das Gaming bei dieser Auflösung mit hohen Einstellungen schon in die Knie zwingen?


Nein (also "nein" im Sinne von brauchbaren FPS)



> Hier mal mein System:
> Intel Core i7 4770k
> Gigabyte z87x-ud3h
> Corsair Vengeance LP - DDR3 - 8 GB
> ...


----------



## Painkiller (12. Dezember 2013)

> Nein (also "nein" im Sinne von brauchbaren FPS)


Würde ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Das ist immer alles vom Spiel und den Qualitätseinstellungen abhängig.


----------



## Patapon (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mir diesen Allrounder gekauft ips235p-bn ca 170,- € S-IPS Panel schnelle Reaktionszeit/keine schlieren bei CSS und BF3 und gute Farben/Kontrast, 1920x1080 HD in 23 den gibt es auch bestimmt ne nummer größer.
Kein glow / Glitzern oder Lichöfen bemerkt.


----------



## SiQ (16. Dezember 2013)

Der vorgeschlagene LG von Pain ist ca. 10 Klassen besser^^


----------

